# The BUTT-OUT tool review...



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Well at Bow camp this year we got to try out the famed "Butt-Out Tool"...That thing works awesome....I would recommend it. The price was only $8.50 from Walmart. We bought it on a whim....I'm not normally in to gimicks or stupid gadgets but I will say I was very surprised by this one...


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought one Friday night and we used it Saturday on the deer that my son shot. It worked great - exactly as they claimed.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yea, but that thing just makes me nervous ..... I find myself looking away when I see it in the store!:lol:


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Mine works great we used it 3 times now, now if they could come p with something that will gut the whole deer out......*


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Careful how this thread goes, I asked about this tool after purchasing it and my thread ended up in the Comedy section.:rant::lol:

I haven't used mine yet, but if it works as advertised, it's going to make things much easier.


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

What's the basic idea. Do you use it at the beginning of the gut job or at the end to take care of the "leftovers"?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Used it several times and it does what it says plus makes for a great conversation piece at camp. Someone always picks it up and says "Hey whats this?". The look on their face when you explain it..........priceless.:lol:


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> Yea, but that thing just makes me nervous ..... I find myself looking away when I see it in the store!:lol:


 
 :SHOCKED: :yikes:


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

i have one and told my brother "its one of those new scent wicks take a wiff" needless to say he told me where to stick it...:yikes:


----------



## tonyvan (Oct 4, 2002)

jim sasser said:


> i have one and told my brother "its one of those new scent wicks take a wiff" needless to say he told me where to stick it...:yikes:


:lol:

I have to get one now just for the sake of bringing it to camp. Get 'em while they are rather unknown at this point. LOL


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

So here I am, trying to figure out what it is, and cabelas pops up from a yahoo search. One user gave this response:

"
"Amazing device! Really adds to the fun of being an outdoorsman such as myself.

I just used it to hunt deer in NC. I didnt use it to clean the kill, i actually used it to HUNT the deer. I realize this isnt the intended purpose of the it - but its fantastic! Really heightens the excitement and difficultly. Not for the feint of heart. While you dont get the range or stopping power as you do with a rifle -- or even a bow -- the butt out is very effective at maintaining a close connection with the deer. Stalking takes on a whole new meaning when you slam a butt out into an unsuspecting deer and hold on for dear (no pun intended) life. Once it tires out from dragging you around -- you just take a garrote and finish the job."


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Here ya go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6rI9bMlXsQ


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Magnet said:


> Here ya go.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6rI9bMlXsQ


Yum :corkysm55


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

snowman11 said:


> So here I am, trying to figure out what it is, and cabelas pops up from a yahoo search. One user gave this response:
> 
> "
> "Amazing device! Really adds to the fun of being an outdoorsman such as myself.
> ...


 
Hilarious!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I've used it on field dressing approximately 80 deer, works pretty good. I recommend them.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I will pass on having one due to the type of people i hunt with,, a few beers and lights out,, no thanks,, the bullet holes in the occupied outhouse should draw pictures,,


----------



## rvogel44 (Dec 30, 2006)

I cannot stress how much I think this tool works. Awesome Awesome! Now if someone can invent the GUT-OUT tool!!! :lol:


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Magnet said:


> Here ya go.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6rI9bMlXsQ


 
If you see one in the doctors office :yikes: RUN LIKE H_____ !


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

LMAO^^:lol::lol:


----------



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't doubt that it works as described, 

Myself I just don't know why I need one? I use my knife and cut around the but, and after I cut through the pelvis, the but is removed in one piece with the rest of the guts.

I don't really see it saving that much time, but rather wasting it, because you still have to cut out the but hole after you violate it with the super Tool


----------



## drev (Aug 3, 2004)

Seen it done twice

10-15 sec

Insert tool
twist
use a twist tie/ or zip tie
cut

Done

Yup I got mine now


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I can see how it would take the risk of tainting the meat too.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Just curious, for you guys' that have used your did you do it with the deer hanging or on the ground? I know the instructions say while on the ground, but we have such easy access to hanging them that's just where we do ours. 

Good luck this season!


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

FireDoc66 said:


> Just curious, for you guys' that have used your did you do it with the deer hanging or on the ground? I know the instructions say while on the ground, but we have such easy access to hanging them that's just where we do ours.
> 
> Good luck this season!


with the deer laying on the ground.....Its the first thing you do when you start gutting...


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

wow i cant see using it first,, allows bladder and large intestine to emptie into cavity and taint the mud veins!!!!! i would use it last, as thats the last area i cut into, lets see,, everything goes in the front end,,,, comes out down here, i would follow natures route when gutting,, has worked for me for many years, without the tool  "butt" your on your own!!!!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

solohunter said:


> wow i cant see using it first,, allows bladder and large intestine to emptie into cavity and taint the mud veins!!!!! i would use it last, as thats the last area i cut into, lets see,, everything goes in the front end,,,, comes out down here, i would follow natures route when gutting,, has worked for me for many years, without the tool  "butt" your on your own!!!!


That's what I do. Cut everything out first, butt-out, roll and dump

KEN-813, if you cut the pelvis you end up exposing too much meat. That is why a lot of people cut out the rectum. This tool just make it so easy to not cut through and make a mess.

I like the idea of hanging a deer and letting it all fall out, but that is not practical for my situation, so I usually try to find a hill or a log and let graity help move stuff out of my way to make it easier to see and cut.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

:tdo12:


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

Bass pro was out of them over the weekend, I wanted a couple of them for xmas gifts, but good to hear Walmart has them. I haven't seen them on any of the hunting shows yet-been hoping to see a demo.


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

I need one of these bad. I always have a difficult time cutting the super soft skin around the deer's anus and it always seems like I can never do it completely the first time I cut around. Always trying to pull that last bit out and have something else attached under that damn pelvic bone. Thanks for the post, I'm getting my butt out tonight.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I picked up the last one Jays had. One thing I found out last night, women don't seem to appreciate the usefulness of a tool like this. In fact, they seem downright disgusted. :lol: I had to email my better half the link to the youtube video at work today!:lol::evilsmile


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Just put it on the night stand before you go to bed. She won't sleep a wink.:SHOCKED:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Magnet said:


> Just put it on the night stand before you go to bed. She won't sleep a wink.:SHOCKED:


LOL! I put the empty package in her truck this morning. I wonder when she's gonna find it!:lol: I told her I'm just gonna throw it in the dishwasher to clean it. :lol:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Swamphound said:


> Bass pro was out of them over the weekend, I wanted a couple of them for xmas gifts, but good to hear Walmart has them. I haven't seen them on any of the hunting shows yet-been hoping to see a demo.


 
I have a couple left at the store, and more coming Tuesday.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Ninja said:


> I have a couple left at the store, and more coming Tuesday.


Hey Ken, Off subject but, aren't you guys a Minnkota repair center? I have an old 865 Autopilot that need some TLC.


----------



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

ArrowFlinger said:


> KEN-813, if you cut the pelvis you end up exposing too much meat. That is why a lot of people cut out the rectum. This tool just make it so easy to not cut through and make a mess.
> .


I'm not following you on how cutting through the Pelvis is exposing too much meat? or how it's more difficult, or more of a mess ?

Don't you skin around and remove the Nutz? lol that area is exposed anyways, and cutting through the Pelvis takes 10 to 20 seconds. and the nutz and Arz and intestines all come out in one piece.

IMO the Butt out tool for me is a useless gimmick, yes it does what its suppose to do, but I still don't see the benefit? 

I guess, I just don't find gutting a deer that much of a challenge, for me its a 5 minute job at most, saving 30 seconds and carrying this stinky thing in my pack seems like more of a pain


----------



## Wook (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, my wife was totally disgusted as well. They just don't appreciate the ingenuity of this piece of gear. If they only knew how hard it was to split the pelvic bone prior to this tool coming around.


----------



## Wook (Feb 23, 2006)

KEN-813 said:


> I'm not following you on how cutting through the Pelvis is exposing too much meat? or how it's more difficult, or more of a mess ?
> 
> Don't you skin around and remove the Nutz? lol that area is exposed anyways, and cutting through the Pelvis takes 10 to 20 seconds. and the nutz and Arz and intestines all come out in one piece.
> 
> ...


With this tool, there is no point in splitting the pelvic bone.


----------



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

Wook said:


> With this tool, there is no point in splitting the pelvic bone.


Splitting the Pelvic bone there is no need for this tool.


----------



## Wook (Feb 23, 2006)

KEN-813 said:


> Splitting the Pelvic bone there is no need for this tool.


To each their own. But for me, twisting a piece of plastic 1 and a half turns and pulling is much easier than trying to split bone with a blade.....it's just too dangerous with dressing gloves on. You must just be more hard core than me.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Hey Ken, Off subject but, aren't you guys a Minnkota repair center? I have an old 865 Autopilot that need some TLC.


 
Yes, we are.


----------

